# The Old "UBC Chemotherapy" Weed



## Medic1 (Jan 13, 2012)

I Hope this Strain is still out there somewhere, in it's Original Pure Indica State. I got seeds back in 95-96 from our Canadian Buddy Who is no longer in 
Business. A 76 year old Patient told me his grandson had been getting him "smoking dope" to help with his chemotherapy. I let him smoke in the back of the ambulance after treatments and Watched. Made me a Belevier. He gave me an old copy of CC and I was off. Small yields at first, I screwed up every way possible, but after 15 years or so She grows Very nice, max's at 3' indoors and constantly gives >1/4 pd per girl. I've been in the Emergency Medicine Field since 1976 and have seen alot of Different Meds that are used to help ease the side effects of Chemotherapy and Radiation Treatments for Cancer, All have a side effect. The Only Side Effect Of MJ Is No Nausea, No Vomiting, The Ability to Eat and keep it Down, Have Some Quality of Life and A Big Grin. I've crossed her with every Pure Strain I could get. She's still best alone. So it's time to Produce Pure Indica "CHEMO" Female Seeds. Don't know what I'll do with them but This Strain Can Not Be Lost. Happy Smokeing.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 13, 2012)

MAY LOOK into making some S1's if possible. Sounds like u got a killa strain there, bud :hubba:


----------



## PuffinNugs (Jan 13, 2012)

make a homemade Collidal Silver generator, all you need is 2 pieces of .999 silver (i used coins) a 9 volt battery and some alligator clips.

then you spray the plant with the water when it going into 12/12. next thing you see is that the plant turned hermy (in a good way, what we going for) then use those "nanners" to make fem beans.

i just did this to my Sour Kush (Headband) and now have hundreds of seeds of it on the way, after only starting with one bean.

heres a link to the DIY 
hxxp://www.electroherbalism.com/Bioelectronics/OtherBioelectronics/ColloidalSilver.htm
hxxp://benjimester.hubpages.com/hub/Colloidal-Silver-Generator-Homemade-Silver


----------



## Medic1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks, reading up on the suggestions given.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 14, 2012)

Woodhorse Seeds just dropped a bunch

meduser.ca

They have been working with the UBC for a very long time..


----------



## Medic1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Medic1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks nvthis. WOW what a site for Med Users. They Have Brought Back The ORIGINAL UBC Chemo (#1) and Have Developed a Wider Leaf Geneotype of UBC Chemo (#2),
Ill try to get Seeds of each Geneotype, Grow them out and see if there are any Traits I'd like to incorporate into my Chemo's. I didn't know they existed until you told me. I've been working my CHEMOS independently for 16 years. Never too old to Learn. Thanks Again.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 18, 2012)

Cool man, glad to help  $40 a pack ain't bad, neither...


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 30, 2012)

UBC as in University of British Columbia?


----------



## AmateurAspirations (Jun 24, 2013)

I remember reading about this strain in the late 90's and just being to scared to send for an order! I am so f'ing glad that this strain is still around. Thanks guys for bringing this up!
 Plz excuse the necro


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 25, 2013)

running a ubc cross i got from inkog now, two fems in the tray.


we will see how they run.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 25, 2013)

nice TOA, journal up and lets share the experience


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 7, 2013)

the chemos I run are the fruity berry bomb, and sleep weed imo, great gear


----------

